# 6610 serial & model interpretation



## maitland tractor (Nov 19, 2019)

I think I have an 1983 6610 there are no visible decals.
Model code EA 354C
Production code SJ7B
Serial code C707192
Anyone able to tell me what I have based on this information. Thanks for the help


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Take a look at Noveau *******'s pdf here:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/

EA3 = 6610, All Purpose, 1981-, 268 cubic inch (4-cyl)
5 = Diesel engine
4 = Independent P.T.O.
C = 8x2 Speed Manual Transmission

According to Tractordata.com, Serial Number C707192 indicates 1983:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5949-ford-6610.html

Date code SJ7B is unusual. If it is 3J7B misread and it follows the same structure as on the 1000-series, it means September 7, 1983.
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## maitland tractor (Nov 19, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Take a look at Noveau *******'s pdf here:
> http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
> 
> EA3 = 6610, All Purpose, 1981-, 268 cubic inch (4-cyl)
> ...


Thank you for help it is much appreciated.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

The serial/tractor number on the name plate of my Ford 6610 does not line up with what Tractor Data shows the serial numbers should be. I have attached a picture of the plate. Based on information from some very helpful people's posts on this site, it appears to be a 1989 year 6610. Serial number C12115. Model number EA414C. Unit number 9FO8B. Tractor Data shows this tractor serial number should be in the range of BB80620 to BB?????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the tractor number is *BC12115* as the star at the beginning of the number is too far from the start of the numbering. It appears to be the bottom of a "B" just to the left of the "C". Still a 1989 model.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I think the tractor number is *BC12115* as the star at the beginning of the number is too far from the start of the numbering. It appears to be the bottom of a "B" just to the left of the "C". Still a 1989 model.


Thanks. So maybe tractor data saying all 1989s start with BB is inaccurate


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Wayne Locke said:


> Thanks. So maybe tractor data saying all 1989s start with BB is inaccurate


Tractordata.com does not say that all serial numbers from 1989 has the prefix "BB":
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5949-ford-6610.html

It says that the first serial number from 1989 is BB80620, and that the first serial number from 1990 is BC26239.
That means that they started a new count with the prefix "BC" during 1989.
So, a tractor assembled during 1989 can have a serial number that starts with "BB" or "BC".


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Tractordata.com does not say that all serial numbers from 1989 has the prefix "BB":
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5949-ford-6610.html
> 
> It says that the first serial number from 1989 is BB80620, and that the first serial number from 1990 is BC26239.
> ...


Thank You


----------



## Naoj (Dec 7, 2019)

Assemby of your tractor was completed on June 8, 1989.


----------

